# Black cohosh and breastfeeding



## allilyn11 (Jun 10, 2004)

Is black cohosh safe during breastfeeding? If it is safe what form is the safest? Tea? Capsule?


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I don't have any references to back me up, but I think it mostly depends on the age of your nursling and if you are nursing exclusively. I am pretty liberal in my belief that pretty much anything is safe in moderation (as long as there are no known allergies, etc).

I found this on kellymom...

Quote:

Black Cohosh

One source says to avoid this herb while nursing. Another source says that problems have not been demonstrated with the use of black cohosh during breastfeeding. Due to its estrogenic effects and effect on the uterus, it should be avoided in pregnancy except as an aid to facilitate labor in the last 2 weeks of pregnancy. The American Herbal Products Association Botanical Safety Index indicates that black cohosh is not to be used during pregnancy or while nursing.
and here is something else I found:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bla...nt-blackcohosh

Quote:

Pregnancy and Breastfeeding

Safety during pregnancy and breastfeeding has not been established. Black cohosh may relax the muscular wall of the uterus, and some nurse-midwives in the United States use black cohosh to stimulate labor. There is one report of severe multi-organ damage in a child delivered with the aid of both black cohosh and blue cohosh ( Caulophyllum thalictroides ), who was not breathing at the time of birth. The child survived with permanent brain damage. However, blue cohosh is known to have effects on the heart and blood vessels and may have been responsible for these effects.


----------



## allilyn11 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you so much for the information!


----------

